# Free ChickenForum Decal



## Keith

We truly appreciate the support everyone has given by taking your time to register, post your coop, share your flocks and knowledge as well as just being a part of this community. I have enjoyed everyone's company and look forward to it's continuation.

We have gotten ChickenForum.com decals in today so as a thank you, if you would like one, just private message me with your name and address.

To private message me, click on my user name and select "Send a private message to Keith."

This offer is open for everyone, past, present and future members, no strings attached, no milestones to meet.

Since we are so young we appreciate any word of mouth you can give us.

- Like us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/chickenforum
- Posting our link on your Blog/Tumblr.
- Sharing coops on Pinterest.

Cheers!


----------



## TheChickenFountain

Doing what we can for you to spread the word.. The Chicken Forum is going to be mentioned in our local paper soon I hope. They were out at our farm doing a story yesterday on The Chicken Fountain. I mentioned to them that we sent you a sample to test and you were going to review it so hopefully they will print it...Good luck...

Frank
The Chicken Fountain


----------



## cindy

awe thats just cuter than a bugs ear!!!!!


----------



## amyswhimzyfl

I love my fresh eggs and meat! A friend was complaining that the eggs she bought (on sale) all floated when she went to boil them. Needless to say, she's buying more chickens. LOL I'd love a sticker! I'm going to tell her about your site, also.


----------



## noelle

*Mrs Noelle Robinson*

I'd love a decal !


----------



## Keith

Just a heads up to please private message me direct with your address:

http://www.chickenforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=8


----------



## chickybabe

Chicken coop was a mess when I moved in here in Feb 2012. Took some weeks of cutting back blackberry brambles, shoveling out 10 year old chook poo. But I did it and as a result, my Silkies are breeding. Only 2 to start with. But that's a start. eh??


----------



## stephanie

i bought my chicken coop and then was given another one. i originally had 4 chickens one in each colour, then my friend daughter found one in a hedge late one night, and we ended up with her. i kept them in seperate coops of a couple of months, and last week one of my chickens died, so i decided to introduce meg in with the other ones, i first let them in the garden together and as this went quite well, i started leaving the door between the two coops open, and just putting meg in her end at night, after a couple of days i stopped shutting the door at night, so they could choose which coop they slept in, as yet they have not all slept in the same coop, they all keep swopping around, so its a suprise every morning, who i am going to find where. i am hopping they will all sleep together, so i can get some more chickens. I also would love a decal.


----------



## chookbacca

Would love to receive one of the decals.

Thank you.


----------



## beccastar28

I love decals and chickens!


----------



## bevie55

*Buckles*

I have a buff orpington rooster named Buckles and two buff orpington pullets named Buttercup and Brandy. They are 3 months old. I would love a decal.


----------



## Vinobarolo

*Decal, Please!*

Hi, Keith.

So glad to find you on Facebook - look forward to your postings every day! I would love to claim and proudly display a Chicken Forum decal....

Best Regards,
Shelley


----------



## Jason

Vinobarolo, for your own privacy, I'd think about sending your address in a private message (PM) to Keith. You have your info posted where literally anyone in the world can see it on the main forum board.


----------



## Sundancers

Vinobarolo said:


> Hi, Keith.
> 
> So glad to find you on Facebook - look forward to your postings every day! I would love to claim and proudly display a Chicken Forum decal....
> 
> Best Regards,
> Shelley


I sent it on to Keith for you ...


----------



## Jason

Thanks, Andi.


----------



## leirob007

I laid out for a new juvie coop today. I have it currently laid out at 8 x 60 coop with two 8 x 60 runs ( on the east and west sides for shading or sun which ever they prefer ) I may make it 10 feet shorter ( I'll look at the ropes a week or so before I start construction.) A decal would be nice. but if you want advertising. there is room for a 4'x4' decal/ sign on the road side. where at least 500 people a day would look at it during their lunch and 1000's would drive by it daily.


----------



## Keith

Anyone get their decal yet? Would love to see pictures of where you put it.


----------



## ThreeJ

Got my decal today. I really like it. Haven't had time to think about where I am going to put it yet. Oh yeah right under my Jeepforum.com decal.... like it was ment to be.


----------



## bevie55

*decal*

I am not sure where mine will go when it get it.


----------



## Apyl

Received my decal yestarday, just not sure where I am putting it yet. I was going to add it to my truck but my husband decided to move his decals from his truck to mine since we are selling his. I'll post a pic when I decide where to put it.


----------



## rob

not had mine


----------



## bevie55

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## rob

bevie55 said:


> Patience is a virtue.


it sure is, and it was worth it too. my decal arrived this morning. thank you very much.


----------



## Apyl

I finally found a plce for it  I put it on my library bag, 1) because we live in a small town and everytime I go there the librarians are asking me about my chickens and ducks 2) because it matched lol.


----------



## hollyosborn

THANK YOU!!!! love my decal!!!!!!!


----------



## alexzero13

I want to get chicken forum tattooed on my body


----------



## goatgal

I'm new here and would love to have a decal!


----------



## CMCLB

I received mine the other day. Thank you!


----------



## Tony-O

Is it to late to get one?


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Hey Keith, thanks for the decal!!!! It came in yesterday's mail. We are still deciding where to put it, for right now it's on the end table. Hey I bet it would look great on my lap top!!!


----------



## OldRoo

Thanks Keith, got mine last week


----------



## nakedneckmamma

Done and done    like to get a decal


----------



## Bethsladies

I'd like a decal !


----------



## nakedneckmamma

here is my coop  that my husband and I built. It has four separate coops and each run is separate. Its a breeding pen  and I pinned it on my pinterest


----------



## wildbird

love to have one also..


----------



## rochelle1115

May I have a decal please?


----------



## wendy

Love this forum! Just learnig and preparing for my future plans to raise chickens with my grandbabies!!! I would love a decal for my chickencoop!!!!YaY!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

I would love to show everyone I love chickens with a decal. One here please.


----------



## karenB

*decals*

hi would love my free decal....plz


----------



## yokohamamama

my car needs another decal


----------



## kooannas

I love chickens too my dad introduced me to chickens at the age of 8 with a pet bantom. Have just ordered two pekin baantoms and will buy coop soon. I would love a decal


----------



## warret

Please please send ME a decal!!!!!


----------



## cogburn

Haven't got mine yet.... Just checking


----------



## jtwins

Thanks Chicken Forum!


----------



## samclark

Id love a decal please :0))


----------



## garyb

I would really like a decal.. Please


----------



## ChrisC

Received my decal today. Thank you very much.


----------



## earlyt89

I'd like one please. Two if you got em'


----------



## Chickenladymej

Got my decal yesterday. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## lilwhispers

Are there any decals left?????????????????????


----------



## sheepish

hope you used the chicken poop on the vegetable garden....brilliant stuff when old...if too fresh can be a bit too strong for the vegetables.....


----------



## jurafarm

I'd love a decal, just trying to add my new coop pic. New to site.
cheers from 
Australia


----------



## cogburn

Never got one, are they all gone?


----------



## earlyt89

I didn't get mine either


----------



## Keith

cogburn I don't see a PM from you?

earlyt89, sent it and have not received it back so not sure, give it another few days and if still not there send me a PM with your full address again, I see you left off your name.


----------



## Keith

For those who have gotten them; I created a gallery for them, would appreciate you uploading a photo of where you stuck yours to it:

http://www.chickenforum.com/photo/chickenforum-decal/


----------



## creeperolie

Never got mine either


----------



## sabrina_wilson

Received my decals! Thanks so much!


----------



## Raven

what cool art work soooo nice


----------



## foxrfarm

I'd love to receive a decal for my chick-mobile!!


----------



## Energyvet

Still waiting....


----------



## SamandTracy

*Decal*

I would like one, please.


----------



## Captain

the decal would look great on my new coop door!!!


----------



## fiana

*What is a decal?*

You must speak a different language over there!! I never heard of a decal!!!


----------



## Keith

Have a large batch shipping this week. Had to wait on more to get here.


----------



## cogburn

Fiana same as a sticker..


----------



## kabber

*Decals*

Yes, Please....can I send you my addy


----------



## moirao

love all the different breeds. seems like there is one for everyday! ;-0


----------



## tublife

would love one of those decals to be sure


----------



## eldfort

I really want a decal toooooo!


----------



## Babs

*Chicken Coop*

I can hardly wait to get my Chicken Coop Built! I love all the pictures and the information.......Thank....Thanks....Thanks!


----------



## GrammyJean

I would also love a decal. Thank you.


----------



## earlyt89

I love mine!


----------



## cogburn

Mine too !!


----------



## fiana

What is decal short for?


----------



## Energyvet

Decalicious! No, not really. Decalaceous! No, that's not true either.


----------



## cogburn

Decals are actually removable decorations usually applied to a slick, clean surface such as a cars/trucks door (magnetic) or even glass (static) and also plastic (toy) model cars/trains have more permanent decals to apply as the finishing touch after a new build. I don't know that it's "short" for anything, just another word substituted in the English (American) language for another word. That's my opinion.. 
Cogburn


----------



## Energyvet

Look it up an Wikipedia. Just a suggestion?


----------



## TinyHouse

decal - shortening of decalcomania, from Fr. decalcomanie, from decalquer, "transferring of a tracing from specially prepared paper to glass, porcelain, etc." (in vogue in France 1840s, England 1862-64), from de- "off" + calquer "to press," from It. calcare, from L. calcare "to tread on, press."


----------



## Energyvet

See, I wasn't that far off. Lol. Hahahahaha


----------



## cogburn

French ?!! I thought it was for sure thousand island..


----------



## cogburn

Or at least Gilligans Island..


----------



## earlyt89

Hahahahahha


----------



## laxbro

love mine to


----------



## warret

Please send ME a decal for my truck!!


----------



## Energyvet

Got mine today, for my birthday. Great timing Austin! Lol


----------



## earlyt89

I got two more in the mail today. Looks like I got one for my wife's truck and my guitar case!!!! It said on the package that it was mailed to the wrong address. Lol. But it made it here


----------



## SamandTracy

Got my decal in the mail today; thanks!


----------



## AuroraHawk

My decals arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks, Austin!


----------



## lilwhispers

I got mine today


----------



## earlyt89

Well where's the pics guys???


----------



## cogburn

Reckon they're skeered?....


----------



## earlyt89

Might be. Don't know why. Thought we were mighty friendly to 'em. Thought we was gonna invite 'em over for a good eatin of possum and ****


----------



## cogburn

Lol.. We even showed em where to put the stickers in our pics, thought we'd have a gang of chicken forum members rollin round the country..


----------



## Energyvet

I drive a big Jeep with a soft top. Unless I put the sticker on a plastic window, I'm SOL. So I'm trying to figure out where to place that magic little sticker. Don't worry! Photos will be involved.


----------



## earlyt89

Put it on ur bumper.


----------



## Energyvet

Maybe......


----------



## earlyt89

Well it's gettin cold so leave the top up and put it on the plastic


----------



## cogburn

I like the soft tops.. Isnt the bumper tube style? Rounded in the rear and flat in the front. I thought I saw you in a red jeep the other day, I waved but they didn't wave back so I thought it was someone that looked like you.


----------



## Energyvet

Nope. The jeep is military green, 4 door with a tan rag top. And I've only been in Texas once. Saint Marco island? Does that sound right? It was about 23 years ago for a Vet conference. Exotics. And if you waved .... I would have waved back. ;-)


----------



## Sundancers

Well ... alright then ...


----------



## 1948daydreamer

Well,I got my decal,but I have the same problem. Both of my cars are convertibles(Mazda Miata,and a Mercedes 380SL),and here in Florida,the tops are hardly ever up. Maybe on the vent window of the Miata. I'll take a photo when the decal lands somewhere.


----------



## cogburn

Nice.......


----------



## catlady6200

I received my adorable decal today. Thank you so very much. I am putting one on my car as soon as the grandkids come over and wash the car. This is such a special thing you do, and again "THANK YOU".


----------



## SueOrmiston

I would love a decal- May I have one?


----------



## Energyvet

Sue, send a private message to Austin with your address. Then when you get it post a photo of where it landed.


----------



## MicksChicks

I would like a decal, have learned so much already from this site ty all so much


----------



## Energyvet

Same advice Micks! Glad you're happy.


----------



## chickchick

Please send me a chicken decal. Thank-you


----------



## chickchick

Can I please have a chicken decal? Thank-you.


----------



## Countrywomen2

Would love a free decal. Please send to: 

H. Peyton

Westfield, IN 

Thank-you!


----------



## Energyvet

Be wary of personal information out in the public sphere. Anyone can have access to this. Might want to private message your info. Get the picture? Just want everyone to stay safe.


----------



## TinyHouse

deleted...


----------



## cogburn

10 characters


----------



## TerryQui

Thanks so much for my decal! love it! love advertising that I am a CHICKEN LOVER!


----------



## ajdat6ppw

it is very confusing on how to order chicken forum decals even on the www forum it does not tell you how to order can you make it easyer thank u andrew dube


----------



## Diizzybear

How do I get a free decal plz?


----------



## Sundancers

If you would like one, just send a private message Keith with your name and address.

If you need more help just let me know ...


----------



## Energyvet

Send a private message to Keith or Austin with your name and address. Please don't post it here publicly. Then after you receive your sticker, post a pic of where it landed.


----------



## ajdat6ppw

*chicken forum decals*

Please send me chicken forum decals .I just love chicken forum its so much fun answering question for people.


----------



## ajdat6ppw

*chicken forum decals*

I have been through every location of chicken forum and I can not find any where to send my name and address to get a Decal.can any one help me.


----------



## emerson

i love to have one too please


----------



## Energyvet

You need to send your personal information to Keith or Austin in a private message.


----------



## emerson

Energyvet said:


> You need to send your personal information to Keith or Austin in a private message.


ok,thank you


----------



## lindadr

When I brought home extra chickens, I straight away put the new ones in with the older ones. Is that not normal to do? They fussed at each other for the first little while, but they all went to bed together that evening and have co-existed just fine from then on.


----------



## donabel

I will take a free chicken decal Don Abel 354 Riverside cutoff Road Riverside Washington 98849 
thank so much and Lots of Blessings Don


----------



## yokar

*who to msg for decals*

I saw someone asking how to get a decal. I thought this might help.



Keith said:


> Just a heads up to please private message me direct with your address:
> 
> http://www.chickenforum.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=8


----------



## stevenring

I'd love to spread the word with a decal.


----------



## ksgirlmiller

I'd love to have one!!


----------



## emerson

donabel said:


> I will take a free chicken decal Don Abel 354 Riverside cutoff Road Riverside Washington 98849
> thank so much and Lots of Blessings Don


please don't post home address in public,no offense,just for safety reasons/keeping you safe,post it in pm to staff(s) thanks and God Bless

as for the decal,i haven't yet recieve mine yet but it's ok,i'm no hurry on it


----------



## cogburn

Send Austin a PM (personal message) with your info, it may take a week or 2.. But they'll get it to you..


----------



## ajdat6ppw

please send a chicken forum decal -Andrew Dube -6 Pearly Pond Way -Rindge,N.H.03461


----------



## cogburn

ajdat6ppw said:


> please send a chicken forum decal -Andrew Dube -6 Pearly Pond Way -Rindge,N.H.03461


See post above


----------



## sheepish

I would like a sticker please.


----------



## sheepish

I asked for a sticker last time round and sad to say still not received one. Perhaps it is because I live in the Republic of Ireland.


----------



## fiana

*Decal*

I asked for one too but got none! I'm in south west cork!


----------



## sallycat19

I would love to have a sticker but I doubt u send it out to the UK!!!!!!!


----------



## sandra

I would live to have decal. How do I get one? Please.


----------



## earlyt89

Send a personal message to Austin or Keith. Include your name and mailing address


----------



## kaufranc

I received my Chicken Forum Decals today!


----------



## sandra

sandra said:


> I would live to have decal. How do I get one? Please.


I got my decals! Yeah!!


----------



## robopetz

I thought this was old. I would like a decal too?


----------



## fuzziebutt

Me too!! Mememememememememememeeeee!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Send a personal message to Austin or Keith.
With your name and address.


----------



## BrookHilton

Hi,

Love contests you will have a decal in Melbourne Australia!!!!


----------



## rjohnson

I would love one. I love my chickens!


----------



## Karleybellfos

Still havn't gotten my Decal.. I love chickens and would love to have a Chicken Forum decal for the back window of my car


----------



## fiana

*No sign of decal.*

I don't believe u have any!! I got none, loads of people saying they got none! Bul**** lads!


----------



## creeperolie

I still don't have one, and I registered for one ages ago


----------



## sallycat19

R u sending them out to the UK?


----------

